# "Saved searches"= very neat! How to use it on multiple devices?



## linuxo

Hi!
I love having the option to save my searches! When I've searched some words a first time, I can review them and diminish the probability for me to check them AGAIN in a future time...
But I'm also using different computers, since I'm not always home (I wish I would...). Even if my bookmarks, history, passwords are saved in Firefox, my beloved "saved searches" aren't.

Would it be possible to have a history which is saved from one device to another? Sadly the history is not attached to my user profile neither.

Thanks!


----------



## bearded

linuxo said:


> Sadly the history is not attached to my user profile neither.


Hi
In your profile, at the end of the 'Postings' page, you have a button ''See all threads by linuxo'' and there you can find a list of your searches.
Whether these can be saved ''from one device to another'' I cannot tell.  I'm sure technologically more competent members will help you.


----------



## linuxo

I meant the "saved searches" in the main page of wordreference.com, not for the forum!
In the main page, there's the possibility to save the searches: see on the left sidebar, near the bottom, if I check "save history":


----------



## mkellogg

For now, it only saves the dictionary searches to the local machine.  A change that we plan ot make within the year might do what you want, but it won't come very soon.


----------



## linuxo

Thanks mkellogg
I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## komatta

mkellogg said:


> For now, it only saves the dictionary searches to the local machine.  A change that we plan ot make within the year might do what you want, but it won't come very soon.


How do we check the saved searches or search history for words we looked up?


----------



## mkellogg

komatta said:


> How do we check the saved searches or search history for words we looked up?


When viewed on a computer, not a phone, you can see them in the left column.  You might need to turn the feature on for it to start saving your searches.


----------



## komatta

mkellogg said:


> When viewed on a computer, not a phone, you can see them in the left column.  You might need to turn the feature on for it to start saving your searches.


Thanks.  I see that the saved searches are coming up now.  It would be nice to be able to view these cross-devices.


----------

